# Whats the average wage in australia for my job



## martin j (Mar 13, 2011)

hi, 
I was wondering if any one can help im a painter and decorator and was wondering what the an average wage was that we could live on over in australia. Also any advice of wheres best to get work over in australia. Also my girlfriend is a beauty therapist so was wondering the same if it was a popular job other there . Any help would be appreciated.
Thank you, Martin and Rachel


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Hi Martin, 

Try doing a search on some job websites since the average wage will vary depending on the location (I would expect to be paid more in state capitals than regional areas for example). 

Cheers,
Karen


----------



## mavzor (Feb 17, 2011)

Guesstimate:
Painter: 40-50k
Decorator, level up... if you're good 60k maybe 70 as long as you find the right master builder to work with.

Beauty therapist can really depend on who you know. 40-90+. Again all about who you know and who you're catering to.

Give us some more info to work off?


----------



## martin j (Mar 13, 2011)

Thank you both very much for your help. Mavzor what kind of info would you like? i have sent emails to companies but i dont think beauty therapy salons take on sponserships. Also martin has applied to painting companies and has not recieved any information back.

Thank you rachel


----------



## mavzor (Feb 17, 2011)

Hey Rachel,
Hope you're well.

Indeed beauty therapists can be hard to get in the door with.

I'm an aussie expat, so I don't know alot about getting in the door practically speaking, I can only give you what I think may work theoretically.

I think first they need to be convinced of you. Strangely enough, australian culture isn't one that's big on expatting. Alot of salons are smaller orgs, and smaller org's get scared by the paperwork.

I believe the right salon would take you on once you prove to them you're a star performer
But you need a niche. They'd need to be impressed.
You understand they would'nt bother going through all the 457 or other forms that are involved if they can find another candidate, just as good, for the same price. 
IF you can outperform, outprice, and form a good connection with the decision makers, I think they'll do what it takes.

I can only comment on what info you give me, so tell me what you do, where you've worked, etc.
Experience, goals, achievements?


----------

